# sensor clean question



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

just spent an hour taking really nice pics of the sunset in Seabrook and when I uploaded them at the house they were really BAD...looked like someone sprinkled dust all over them...it's on the body glass I assume? Best way to clean it would be?

Thanks for the help...so bummed..there were 2 or 3 I really liked in the bunch as well


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Look up copper hill imaging or something like that: it's copper hill, anyway: pretty easy, it's just intimidating to sit there and know what you're doing... They've got a pretty good little kit to do it...


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I usually just blow my sensor clear with a hurricane blower but if that does not work I have a kit from www.lenspen.com for when it needs a real cleaning.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I use the same as John, Sensorklear, and a Lenspen for my glass. I do have some.....uuuuh... NIKON WIPES...Did I just say that? I use for the really bad stuff on the glass but only as needed. Lens Pens work 99% of the time.
Sensorklear is a Lenspens product as well. Just google LensPens.



Ibeafireman said:


> I usually just blow my sensor clear with a hurricane blower but if that does not work I have a kit from www.lenspen.com for when it needs a real cleaning.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been using an Arctic Butterfly for a while now and love it....I like to follow with and occassional swab cleaning which you can find in one of the kits mentioned above. The Arctic Butterfly is good for dust removal but uses no chemicals so it in my opinion not a true full cleaning....

Definitely as mentioned before blow out all of the loose dust before doing any cleaning...(don't blow from your mouth use a bulb or some other device just for sensors)


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Usually a rocket blower or similar is all that is needed. But about once or twice a year, there's stuff the blower won't get off. For that, use Eclipse solution and lintless PECWipes. There are two different kinds of Eclipse to use depending on the coatings on your particular sensor. Their website breaks it down by camera model number. When it comes to cost, the PECwipes and Eclipse are cheaper, and work better than anything else I've tried. For a swab for the pecwipes, I cut them out of sheet styrene plastic from any hobby store to the width of my sensor. You could also save the plastic innards from a copperhill swab or similar and re-use it with a PECwipe and Eclipse. Eclipse is basically Methyl Alcohol and purified distilled water so it dries with no residue.


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW...thanks for the truly great information on this.

I have the little blower but there is still some **** in it....

I have (hate to admit it) really cleaned it before....between shooting surfing, 20 or so fishing trips, etc....it's overdue!

Thanks 2cool!!!

you guys are extremely helpful


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

One disadvantage to being retired is that I no longer have access to "instrument air" at work. This is air which has been run through desiccant filters and has no moisture. The Instrument Dept. had a connection behind the control board and I used to turn the flow way down and purge the camera body. Worked great. However, I am not about to try that with a can of air.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I wonder if supplmental breathing air from canisters that are used for COPD patients has had the moisture removed? I got a bunch of them LOL

dick


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

did the site actually block out the word C R A P? really??


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes squirtis....it did....this is G rated only and you cant have a potty mouth like that...lol

Fred....did you get the Loupe? My wife bought me the kit and the loupe for my birthday last year....it really helps to see all the gunk on the sensor.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Sure did. Helps a bunch. I was using a pen light before, It worked but man, That loop works much better.



Ibeafireman said:


> Fred....did you get the Loupe? My wife bought me the kit and the loupe for my birthday last year....it really helps to see all the gunk on the sensor.


----------

